# Πού να δώσω τα παλιά μου ρούχα/παπούτσια;



## diceman (Jun 9, 2009)

Μετά από ένα γερό spring cleaning έχω μαζέψει σακούλες με ρούχα και παπούτσια που δε χρειάζομαι πλέον. Θα ήθελα να τα δώσω κάπου και να πιάσουν τόπο, να μοιραστούν σε ανθρώπους που τα έχουν πραγματική ανάγκη. Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο φορέα; Αν τον έχετε δοκιμάσει κι εσείς, ακόμα καλύτερα. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα.

Από την ιστοσελίδα του Ελληνικού Συμβουλίου για τους Πρόσφυγες:

Αν θέλετε να προσφέρετε ρούχα, τρόφιμα, ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, έπιπλα κ.α. στο ΕΣΠ για τους αιτούντες άσυλο και τους πρόσφυγες που έχουν ανάγκη, μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στα τηλέφωνα 210-3320006 & 210-3320027.

Δεδομένου ότι βασική αρχή μας είναι ο σεβασμός στην ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια, θα παρακαλούσαμε τα πράγματα που επιθυμείτε να προσφέρετε να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ώστε να μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν καταλλήλως.


----------



## curry (Jun 9, 2009)

Επίσης, στην εκκλησία της γειτονιάς μου έχουν από έξω μεγάλα μεταλλικά κιβώτια όπου βλέπω τον κόσμο συχνά-πυκνά να αφήνει πράγματα (ρουχισμό κλπ). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το έχω δει σε πολλές εκκλησίες αυτό και μου έχει κάνει καλή εντύπωση. Α, και μιλάω για περιοχή κέντρου, σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρεσαι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2009)

Κάρι, δεν ξέρω για την εκκλησία σου, αλλά από τα όσα έχω ακούσει και δει, θα έλεγα όχι σε εκκλησία. Έχω μαρτυρίες από πρώτο χέρι ότι τα μοιράζονται οι νεωκόροι και λοιποί και ότι δε φτάνουν ποτέ στα χέρια ανθρώπων που τα χρειάζονται.


----------



## curry (Jun 9, 2009)

Στάνταρ αυτό, τους είχαν ξεφωνίσει και στην τι-βι αν δεν απατώμαι... αλλά νομίζω ότι η συγκεκριμένη ενορία παράγει έργο, σύμφωνα με όσα βλέπω βέβαια από μακριά, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω και κάποια στενή σχέση με την εκκλησία!


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2009)

Μην υπερβάλλουμε κι όλας! Κι εγώ πριν μερικους μήνες ήμουνα εθελόντρια σε μια φιλανθρωπική αγορά με μεταχειρισμένα και δωρεές. Πήγαμε την προηγούμενη να φτιάξουμε το εμπόρευμα κι όταν το στήσαμε, μεταξύ μας αγοράσαμε ότι μας γιάλισε. Ομοίως στο τέλος που τα μαζέυαμε, από αυτά που έμειναν όποιος ήθελε αγόραζε κάτι κοψοχρονιά. Η οικονομική μας προσφορά εντελώς συμβολική, αλλά κάποιος θα μπορούσε να μας κατηγορήσει ότι τα παιρνουμε και δεν τα αφήνουμε να πουληθουν για να βγάλει χρηματα ο φιλανθρωπικός σκοπός.

Είναι αυτονόητο όταν δινεις ότι κάποια που είναι καλά μπορέι να τα πάρει αυτός που τα ξεδιαλέγει.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2009)

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση: στην εκκλησία δεν κάνουν μπαζάρ, δηλαδή δε δίνει κανείς χρήματα για να πάρει αυτά που εσύ δωρίζεις. Παίρνουν απλώς τα ρούχα, στερώντας τα από ανθρώπους όπως πρόσφυγες και άπορους που πραγματικά τα χρειάζονται.

Ξέρω πάμπολλα παραδείγματα τέτοιας κατάχρησης από ανθρώπους που σχετίζονται με την εκκλησία. Ίσως να ισχύει και κάτι άλλο, προσωπικά ωστόσο δεν έχω υπόψη κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2009)

Κι όταν εγώ παίρνω κάτι που καινούργιο έκανε 50, είναι ακόμα μέσα στο κουτί του και δίνω 0.50 για να το πάρω, κάποιο θα έλεγαν ότι είναι κλεψιά γιατί το πήρα τσάμπα. 

Γενικά δεν πιστεύω ότι είτε τα πάρει η εκκλησία είτε κάποιος σύλλογος έχει διαφορά. Κι ο σύλλογος μπορεί να κλέψει, κι η εκκλησία. Αυτός που τα δίνει από την άλλη θέλει να πάνε για καλό σκοπό αλλά κυρίως θέλει να φύγουν από πάνω του. 

Επίσης, τι χρειάζονται οι άνθρωποι για τους οποίους γίνεται η συλλογή ρούχων. Γιατί οι περισσότεροι δε χρειάζονται ούτε το βραδυνό με τα φρουφρου, ούτε τις γραβάτες τις σινιέ, ούτε παπούτσια με στρας και δεκαπέντε πόντους τακούνι. Ούτε έχουν όλοι τη δυνατότητα να μεταποιήσουν κάτι. Έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ κανένας τι γίνονται αυτά τα ρούχα που δωρίζει "για τους φτωχούς"; Και γιατί δε βλέπουμε φτωχούς να τα φοράνε;

Παλιότερα είχα ακούσει ότι στην Ελλάδα τα πουλάνε με το βάρος σε εταιρείες που τα ανακυκλώνουν αν είναι χάλια ή τα στέλνουν σε μαγαζιά με μεταχειρισμένα του εξωτερικού φυσικά, μια που στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι διαδεδομένη η αγορά μεταχειρισμένων. Δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργο αυτό, γιατί καλύτερα ντύνεις δέκα ανθρώπους άμα έχεις λεφτά να τους ντύσεις παρά άμα έχεις δέκα σακιά ρούχα που μπορεί να είναι ακατάλληλα τελείως.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2009)

Όπως είχα πει κάποτε και σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ, δίνω τα ρούχα των παιδιών, (αλλά και τα δικά μας που πλέον πήραμε απόφαση οτι δεν πρόκειται να μας ξαναμπούν  ) ή στην Κάριτας Ελλάς (Καποδιστρίου 12, πλ. Βάθης) ή πάω και τα αφήνω στον α' όροφο στο Στέκι Μεταναστών, στην Τσαμαδού (και συ, Diceman τα είχες πάει κάποτε εκεί, αν θυμάμαι καλά). 
Ακόμα συχνότερα, τα δίνω σε μητέρα-μετανάστρια που έχω γνωρίσει από το Δημοτικό σχολείο και τα μοιράζει εκείνη όπως νομίζει.
Παλιότερα τα πήγαινα στους Γιατρούς του Κόσμου, Σαπφούς 12 (κάθετη στην Πειραιώς, κοντά στην πλ. Κουμονδούρου), αλλά κάποια στιγμή είχαν μαζέψει πολλά και μου είπαν οτι δεν θέλουν άλλα, ίσως όμως τώρα θέλουν πάλι. Από ότι μου λέγανε οι εθελόντριες εκεί, γίνονται ανάρπαστα σε χρόνο μηδέν (και όχι γιατί είναι σινιέ, που δεν είναι άλλωστε). 
Δεν δίνω κουρέλια, δίνω ρούχα που δεν κάνουν πια στα παιδιά μου, μερικά από αυτά μάλιστα μου τα χάρισε κι εμένα μια φιλενάδα μου, αλλά τα παιδιά μεγαλώνουν σαν τα μαρούλια και δεν προφταίνουν να τα χαλάσουν...:)


----------



## selenia (Jun 9, 2009)

Για παιδικά ρούχα, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη νομίζω πως μαζεύει και "το χαμόγελο του παιδιού" για τα σπίτια φιλοξενίας του.
Επίσης μπορείς να τα δώσεις (όχι μόνο παιδικά) στην φιλοζωϊκή που διοργανώνει μπαζάρ (κάποτε ήταν κάθε πρώτη κυριακή του μήνα στην πλατεία βικτωρίας). 
'Αλλο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς (πολλά δεν θυμάμαι αλλά είναι αργά) στο Mall, υπάρχει ειδικό κουτί για ρούχα και παπούτσια για ΜΚΟ, είχαν κάνει και διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση.
Αυτά...όταν επιστρέψει η μνήμη θα επανέλθω !


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Όπως είχα πει κάποτε και σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ, δίνω τα ρούχα των παιδιών, (αλλά και τα δικά μας που πλέον πήραμε απόφαση οτι δεν πρόκειται να μας ξαναμπούν  ) ή στην Κάριτας Ελλάς (Καποδιστρίου 12, πλ. Βάθης)



Έτσι αντί να τα παίρνει η ορθόδοξη εκκλησία, που είναι κλεφτες κι απατεώνες, τα παίρνει η καθολική εκκλησία, που δεν είναι 

Εγώ δίνω πολλά πράγματα στο freecycle  έδωσα το σύνδεσμο της Αθήνας εδώ, φυσικά είμαι στο αντίστοιχο του δήμου μου. Είναι φοβερό το τι εχω καταφέρει να ξεφορτωθώ και φυσικά έχω παρει επίσης- το πληκτρολόγιο που γραφω τώρα π.χ. είναι από εκεί. 
Πράγματα που πίστευα ότι δεν θα φύγουν και υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον: πολλά περιοδικά μαγειρικής και άλλα τόσα διακοσμητικής, σχετικά παλιά (και παλιάς αισθητικής), ένα κιβώτιο κουτιά μεταλλικά από μπισκότα, βάζα και άλλα μικροπράγματα της κουζίνας, τη βάση ενός μαραφετιού που είχε απάνω ένα γυάλινο πιάτο για κερί (το πιάτο είχε σπασει), ένα κουτί βάσεις για ρεσώ (30 κομμάτια) που μου έιχαν μείνει από μια παλιά δουλειά, το πιο παράξενο που έδωσα ήταν τα αξεσουάρ ενός σεσουάρ που είχε χαλάσει σε κάποιον που είχε το ίδιο μοντέλο χωρίς αξεσουάρ. Τώρα δίνω το παλιό μου παπλωμα και κοιτάζω για κανένα παλιό κινητό. συνολιά από πέρσι που ξεκίνησε το μεγάλο ξεκαθαρισμα στο σπιτι εχουν φύγει καμια δεκαριά κιβώτια πραγματα στο Freecycle, όλα σε κόσμο που πραγματικά τα ήθελε και πολύ μου εφτιαξαν τη διάθεση- μερικοί ενθουσιώδεις αρχισαν και τις αγκαλιές και τα φιλιά για ευχαριστώ
Freecycle Rulezzzzzz! 

Επίσης για παιδικά (αλλά και διάφορα άλλα) βλέπω στο ιντερνέτιο ότι δέχεται και το Κέντρο Συμπαράστασης Παιδιών και Οικογένειας

Και μην ξεχνάμε την ανακύκλωση και εδώ για όσα υφάσματα δνε έιναι σε καλή κατάσταση.


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Απορώ πώς το ξέχασα! Το "Περιβολάκι" (Μουρούζη 13, Πλατεία Ρηγίλλης, 2107234743) είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση. Μπορείτε να τους πάτε διάφορα πράγματα, τα ξεδιαλέγουν και τα πουλούν σε χαμηλές τιμές - τα έσοδα πηγαίνουν, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αν όχι διορθώστε με, σε προγράμματα που στηρίζουν παιδιά με ψυχικά τραύματα (πάντως με την ψυχική υγεία έχει να κάνει). Είναι καλή προσπάθεια και ειλικρινής, χρόνια τώρα.


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2009)

Φίλος που έψαχνε κι εκείνος πού να δώσει τα παλιά του ρούχα κατέληξε, μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο, στην Κιβωτό του Κόσμου στον Κολωνό. Μου μίλησε μάλιστα με τα καλύτερα λόγια για τον παπα-Αντώνη. Αν θέλετε να μάθετε ποιος είναι και τι κάνει, διαβάστε τη συνέντευξη που του πήρε ο Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, δεν έχει λάβει την παραμικρή βοήθεια από την Εκκλησία για το έργο που προσφέρει κάτω από αντίξοες συνθήκες, και μάλιστα δεν διστάζει να της τα χώσει:

Η Εκκλησία φράγκο δεν έδινε. [...] Ρώτησα και τους «από πάνω», αλλά δεν υπήρχε κανένα ενδιαφέρον. Ούτε σήμερα υπάρχει. Και ό,τι λέγεται είναι για το θεαθήναι. Ούτε φράγκο δεν δίνουν γι΄ αυτά τα παιδιά. Μόνο καραμελίτσες και εικονίτσες στο κατηχητικό. Αστεία πράγματα.

Δέκα χρόνια που κάνουμε αυτή την προσπάθεια δεν πήραμε άλλα λεφτά [_πέρα από το μισθό_], ίσως γιατί τα περισσότερα παιδιά είναι από άλλες χώρες, μουσουλμανάκια κυρίως. Και πάντα κάποιος βρισκόταν και μας έλεγε «με τους ξένους ασχολείσθε;». Δηλαδή αυτόν που θα έρθει και θα μου χτυπήσει την πόρτα θα τον ρωτήσω από πού είσαι;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2009)

Μιας και αυτό το νήμα έχει συγκεντρώσει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για το θέμα, να προσθέσω ένα σύνδεσμο για σελίδα του forfree που έχει παρόμοιες πληροφορίες.

Σημειώνω μόνο, οτι στην τελευταία παράγραφο αυτό που αναφέρεται λανθασμένα ως "Τα παιδιά του Δρόμου" (θα σας έχει έρθει ίσως σχετικό ηλεμήνυμα) λέγεται _Κέντρο Συμπαράστασης Παιδιών και Οικογένειας_.


----------



## diceman (Jun 14, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις προτάσεις σας. Το Ελληνικό Συμβούλιο για τους Πρόσφυγες δε δέχεται ρούχα και παπούτσια αυτή την περίοδο, λόγω υπερπροσφοράς, αλλά η ευγενέστατη γραμματέας του με συμβούλεψε να αποταθώ στην οργάνωση Ίασις (210.82.10.520, Πατησίων 68), η οποία μοιράζει ρούχα σε άτομα με ψυχικά νοσήματα, και στην Κάριτας, η οποία όντως ανήκει στην Καθολική Εκκλησία.
Stathis, η Κιβωτός φαίνεται πολύ ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια και με χαρά θα έδινα εκεί τα ρούχα μου και τα παπούτσια μου, αλλά δέχονται μόνο παιδικά απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2010)

Για μας περιττά, για άλλους θησαυρός — πού μπορούμε να χαρίσουμε είδη και να πιάσουν τόπο:

*ΡΟΥΧΑ* 
Κατά τις γιορτινές περιόδους, ειδικά τα Χριστούγεννα, οι κάδοι των σκουπιδιών στις γειτονιές γεμίζουν με ρούχα. Ρούχα ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένα, λίγο ξεβαμμένα, σε κάθε περίπτωση αξιοποιήσιμα, που καταλήγουν στ' άχρηστα ελέω ανανέωσης της γκαρνταρόμπας. Αντί να τα πετάξουμε, μπορούμε να τα χαρίσουμε: 

Στο Ιδρυμα Αστέγων του Δήμου Αθηναίων που συλλέγει ρούχα, σεντόνια, σκεπάσματα (Πειραιώς 35, 210-5239465 και 210-5246516, www.kyada.gr).
Στο «Χαριστικό Παζάρι» του «Σπόρου» (ενός Μη Κυβερνητικού Οργανισμού), στη συμβολή των οδών Ζ. Πηγής και Ερεσού, στα Εξάρχεια. Το Παζάρι δέχεται κάθε είδους καταναλωτικό προϊόν -ρούχα, παπούτσια, βιβλία, παιχνίδια- το οποίο μπορούν να πάρουν άλλοι που το χρειάζονται.
Στον «Θεόφιλο», έναν φιλανθρωπικό οργανισμό που ειδικεύεται στην αποστολή ειδών ένδυσης και σχολικού εξοπλισμού σε πολύτεκνες οικογένειες νησιωτικών, ορεινών και παραμεθόριων περιοχών που αντιμετωπίζουν οικονομικές δυσχέρειες (Π. Γιαλούρου 9, Νέα Κυψέλη, 210-8819397, www.theophilos.gr).
Στον «Πράσινο γάτο», όπου μπορεί κανείς να πουλήσει έναντι συμβολικού αντίτιμου ό,τι δεν του χρειάζεται ή να αγοράσει κάτι σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές (Ιπποκράτους 142, 6979-178257). Το πλεόνασμα σε ρούχα δίνεται αφιλοκερδώς σε ανθρώπους που το έχουν ανάγκη.
*ΒΙΒΛΙΑ* 
Εκτός από τη «χαρτούρα» (λογαριασμοί ΔΕΚΟ, παλιά τετράδια, περιοδικά και εφημερίδες) που μπορούμε να «στείλουμε» στους μπλε κάδους ανακύκλωσης, τα βιβλία που δεν θέλουμε στη βιβλιοθήκη μας μπορούμε να τα χαρίσουμε. Δύο καλές λύσεις, οι παρακάτω: 

Το Χατζηκυριάκειο Ιδρυμα δέχεται τα βιβλία για την ενίσχυση της βιβλιοθήκης του, χρηματική ενίσχυση και κάθε είδους άλλη βοήθεια (210-4515387, www.xatzikiriakio.gr).
Ανακύκλωση βιβλίου «Δεύτερη ευκαιρία»: είναι μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που όχι μόνο αναλαμβάνουν να στείλουν στην ανακύκλωση όλα τα χαρτικά μας (βιβλία, τετράδια, υλικά συσκευασίας), αλλά έρχονται και τα παίρνουν από το σπίτι μας κατά τις ημέρες και ώρες που εμείς θέλουμε. Ενα μεγάλο μέρος των βιβλίων έχει μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία ανάγνωσης, αφού χαρίζεται σε βιβλιοθήκες υποβαθμισμένων περιοχών, σχολείων και φυλακών (www.book2chance.gr, 2310-741093).
*ΟΙΚΙΑΚΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ *
Μια χιλιομπαλωμένη πολυθρόνα, το μίξερ που δεν χρησιμοποιήσαμε ποτέ, η παλιά μας τηλεόραση μπορούν να βρουν νέους ιδιοκτήτες. 

Στο www.freecycle.org μπορούν να απευθυνθούν όσοι ζητούν να τους χαριστούν αντικείμενα και όσοι χαρίζουν πράγματα που πια δεν χρειάζονται: βιβλία, υπολογιστές, ηχεία, κουζινικά, ρούχα, καναπέδες... Στόχος είναι να μειωθεί ο όγκος των χρήσιμων αντικειμένων που καταλήγουν στις χωματερές και να μπορέσουν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα αγορών να αποκτήσουν κάτι από αυτά που θέλουν. Η διαδικασία, απλή: εγγράφεστε, στέλνετε μήνυμα, σας απαντούν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, δίνετε ραντεβού, δίνετε/παίρνετε αντικείμενα. Τέλος. Δεν μεσολαβεί κάποιος, δεν διακινείται χρήμα.
www.pareparepare.gr. Αυτός ο ιστότοπος απευθύνεται κυρίως σε φοιτητές. Σε τελειόφοιτους που δεν μπορούν να μεταφέρουν ολόκληρο το νοικοκυριό τους στον τόπο καταγωγής τους και σε νέους φοιτητές που ψάχνουν φθηνά έπιπλα. Συνεννόηση, ανταλλαγή και όλοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι!
Το Ελληνικό Καραβάνι Αλληλεγγύης λειτουργεί χάρη στους δωρητές και στο charity shop, το φιλανθρωπικό του κατάστημα. Εκεί μπορείτε να χαρίσετε ό,τι βάζει ο νους σας και να πωληθεί σε χαμηλή τιμή ή να δοθεί σε άλλους που το χρειάζονται (210-3314334).
Αλλες χρήσιμες διευθύνσεις για να «ξεφορτωθείτε» ό,τι τρώει χώρο: 

www.xariseto.gr
www.xariseto.com,
www.praksis.gr,
Ομάδα ΡΕΤΟ πρώην ναρκομανών (210-6625096),
«Τα παιδιά του δρόμου», Αρίστωνος 6-8 και Κωνσταντινουπόλεως 165, Μεταξουργείο (210-5239402),
Στέγη κακοποιημένων γυναικών (210-8103496),
forfree.gr,
www.tzaba.gr.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Στα πολλά που αναφέρθηκαν θα προσθέσω το Ξεμπλογκάρισμα, μια οργάνωση που ξεκίνησε από bloggers και συγκεντρώνει ρούχα γυναικεία και παιδικά, κλινοσκεπάσματα, παιχνίδια, είδη προσωπικής υγιεινής, βιβλία και άλλα είδη για τις γυναίκες και τα μικρά παιδιά που βρίσκονται στις φυλακές της Θήβας (τα παιδιά μέχρι 3 ετών μένουν μαζί με τη μητέρα μέσα στη φυλακή, ενώ σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις κρατούνται και μεγαλύτερα παιδιά αν δεν έχουν που να πάνε, πρόσφατα π.χ. ήταν μέσα μια γυναίκα με 3 καιδιά διαφόρων ηλικιών, από 4 μέχρι 11 ετών, για πολλούς μήνες).

Μπορείτε επίσης να επικοινωνήσετε με τον Σπόρο, οργάνωση που προωθεί το ανταλλακτικό και αλληλέγγυο εμπόριο, και διατηρεί μόνιμο χαριστικό παζάρι ρούχων και άλλων ειδών.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

Η εκπομπή _Με Αγάπη_ τού ΑΝΤ1 έχει τοποθετήσει τα λεγόμενα «Κουτιά Με Αγάπη» σε διάφορα σημεία στην Αθήνα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη (απ' ό,τι ξέρω), αλλά οι webmaster και web designer τού ιστοτόπου τού καναλιού είναι κυριολεκτικά (_sic_) για κρέμασμα, οπότε είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να βρει κάποιος τις σχετικές πληροφορίες στο σάιτ. Πάντως οι εν λόγω πληροφορίες προβάλλονται στην εκπομπή.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Οι webmaster και web designer τού ιστοτόπου τού ΑΝΤ1 είναι κυριολεκτικά (_sic_) για κρέμασμα, οπότε είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να βρει κάποιος τις σχετικές πληροφορίες στο σάιτ.


Νομίζω κάτι βρήκα, τελικά: http://www.antenna.gr/node/1172 :)
(Θεωρητικά υπάρχει και βιντεάκι στο http://www.antenna.gr/sites/default/files/meagapi/shows/video/Me-Agapi-Converted_3.flv, αλλά... )

Η κοινωνική εκπομπή της Μαρί Κυριακού «Με Αγάπη» και ο όμιλος ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ ανέλαβαν την πρωτοβουλία και δημιούργησαν 8 κουτιά στα οποία τοποθετούνται ρούχα και είδη πρώτης ανάγκης για την ανακούφιση ευπαθών κοινωνικά ομάδων, όπως απόρων παιδιών, αστέγων, προσφύγων, οικονομικών μεταναστών. Τα κουτιά «Με Αγάπη» είναι τοποθετημένα στον ΑΝΤ1 (στο εμπορικό κέντρο AGORA), στο Line Art Αλίμου 42 στον Άλιμο, στο Mediterranean Cosmos στη Θεσσαλονίκη και στο Εμπορικό Κέντρο Avenue στη Λεωφόρο Κηφισίας.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Τα κουτιά «Με Αγάπη» είναι τοποθετημένα στον ΑΝΤ1 (στο εμπορικό κέντρο AGORA), στο Line Art Αλίμου 42 στον Άλιμο, στο Mediterranean Cosmos στη Θεσσαλονίκη και στο Εμπορικό Κέντρο Avenue στη Λεωφόρο Κηφισίας.[/COLOR]



Thanks! Μεγάλη ανακούφιση, δεδομένου ότι έχω τρεις σακούλες που κάθονται εδώ και μήνες, γιατί τα ωράρια των περισσότερων φιλανθρωπικών που τα παίρνουν δεν βοηθάνε πολύ 
-δυστυχώς- τους εργαζόμενους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2010)

Από την Athens Voice:

*Ίδρυμα Αστέγων Δήμου Αθηναίων *
Ρούχα (παιδικά/γυναικεία/ανδρικά), σεντόνια, παπλώματα που δεν χρειάζεστε πια. Πειραιώς 35, 210 5239.465, 210 5246.516, 210 5246.516

*«Τα παιδιά του Δρόμου»*
Από ρούχα, παιχνίδια, μικροέπιπλα, καρότσια κ.λπ., σε καλή κατάσταση, για παιδιά, ακόμη και βρέφη. Αρίστωνος 6-8 & γωνία Κωνσταντινουπόλεως 165, Μεταξουργείο, 210 5239.402

*MKO Praksis*
Φάρμακα για την κάλυψη αναγκών των πολυ-ιατρείων για μετανάστες, άστεγους κ.λπ. Οποιοσδήποτε (ιδιώτης, φαρμακοποιός ή εταιρεία) μπορεί να δωρίσει φάρμακα, ακόμα κι αν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί, αρκεί οι ημερομηνίες λήξης να έχουν ένα χρονικό ορίζοντα πέραν του έτους. 210 5205.200, 210 8213.704, praksis.gr

*Χατζηκυριάκειο Ίδρυμα Παιδικής Προστασίας. *
Βιβλία για την ενίσχυση της βιβλιοθήκης τους. 210 4515.387

*Ομάδα –πρώην ναρκομανών– PETO*
Παραλαμβάνουν από το σπίτι οτιδήποτε (έπιπλα, ηλεκτρικές/ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές, ρούχα, παιχνίδια κ.ά) –είτε λειτουργεί, είτε όχι– και απασχολούν άτομα για επισκευές ή κατασκευές. 210 6625.096

*«Ο Πράσινος γάτος»*
Ένα second hand μαγαζί που δέχεται πράγματα, μόνο μετά από ραντεβού. Παράλληλα, όμως, τροφοδοτεί συνεχώς οργανώσεις που έχουν ανάγκες, με αντικείμενα. Συνεργάζεται επίσης με βιοτεχνία που φτιάχνει στουπιά, και στέλνει κατεστραμμένα ρούχα! Ιπποκράτους 142, 697 9178257

*«Ο Σκόρος» *
Εδώ είναι το μόνιμο χαριστικό παζάρι που ήταν στο πατάρι του «Σπόρου». Αντικείμενα, ρούχα, βιβλία, cd, μικροέπιπλα, ό,τι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε πια, το χαρίζουμε και παίρνουμε ό,τι άλλο θέλουμε. Ζ. Πηγής & Ερεσού, skoros.espiv.net, Δευτ.-Πέμ. 17.30-20.30, Παρ. 17-30-22.30, Σάβ. 11.30-15.00

*Xariseto.gr*
Γίνετε μέλος στο site, χαρίστε και πάρτε ό,τι θέλετε τζάμπα!

*Freecycle.org *
Εγγράφεστε, στέλνετε μήνυμα, σας απαντούν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, δίνετε ραντεβού, δίνετε-παίρνετε αντικείμενα, τέλος. Groups.yahoo.com/group/AthensGreeceFreecycle


----------



## Elsa (Jun 1, 2010)

Επίσης, αν έχετε έπιπλα που δεν τα θέλετε, υπάρχει η ομάδα "Ξύλο nuevo" (δημιουργικό εργαστήρι αποκατάστασης επίπλων με τη συμμετοχή ΑμεΑ)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

Κοινωνική Συνεταιριστική Επιχείρηση «Έλευσις»


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2015)

Πρόσφατα μια άλλη οργάνωση μου έριξε αυτό το φέιγ-βολάν. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι λένε πως έρχονται οι ίδιοι για να τα πάρουν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2015)

Koιτάζω στο ιντερνέτιο αυτό το τελευτάιο που έστειλες Άλεξ και δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα αν η οργάνωση είναι των Πεντηκοστιανών, των Βαπτιστών ή των Ευαγγελικών. Noμίζω είναι των Ευαγγελικών.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2015)

Πράγματι, εδώ λέει ότι "είναι συνδεδεμένο με την Ευαγγελική εκκλησία", δεν ξέρω όμως τι σημαίνει αυτό: ότι αυτοί που το ίδρυσαν ήταν Ευαγγελιστές; Ότι έχει και κάποια νομική ή τέλος πάντων λειτουργική σχέση με την Ευαγγελική εκκλησία;

Σίγουρα πάντως το Ρέτο έχει θρησκευτική χροιά. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ρόλο παίζει αυτό στη λειτουργία της. Ξέρω μόνο ότι ιδρύθηκε στην Ισπανία το 1985, ότι έχει βοηθήσει πολλούς ανθρώπους και τους έχω δώσει κατά καιρούς πολλά πράγματα - έχουν το μεγάλο καλό ότι έρχονται και τα παίρνουν. Κουβεντιάζοντας με έναν από αυτούς, έδειξε να είναι σημαντικό γι' αυτόν ότι βρήκε ξανά τον Θεό και τα λοιπά, οπότε μάλλον δίνουν κάποια έμφαση στη θρησκευτικότητα (ίσως στον ίδιο βαθμό με τους ΑΑ, ίσως περισσότερο, δεν ξέρω). 

Βρίσκεται και στη λίστα που έβαλε ο Ζαζ παραπάνω:


Zazula said:


> *Ομάδα –πρώην ναρκομανών– PETO*
> Παραλαμβάνουν από το σπίτι οτιδήποτε (έπιπλα, ηλεκτρικές/ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές, ρούχα, παιχνίδια κ.ά) –είτε λειτουργεί, είτε όχι– και απασχολούν άτομα για επισκευές ή κατασκευές. 210 6625.096


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2015)

Η συνέχιση της αναζήτησης μου βρήκε ότι η διεθνής Ευαγγελική εκκκλησία αναφέρει ότι το Ρέτο είναι μέρος της ιεραποστολής της.

Προσωπικά έχω ελαφρά αλλεργία προς όσους δεν γράφουν φαρδιά- πλατιά με ποιούς σχετίζονται, και συνήθως οι σοβαρές οργανώσεις που έχουν σχέση με θρησκείες το αναφέρουν, ενώ το φυλλάδιο της Άλεξ το ξεχνάει, παρόλο που κάνει νιάου νιάου το ύφος του. 
Εμένα κάτι τέτοια μου ανεβάζουν την πίεση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2015)

Χαίρομαι που μου θυμίσατε αυτό το νήμα, θα τα πάω φέτος στο Δήμο Αθηναίων. Να σημειώσω και γνωστό κατάστημα με ρούχα που δέχεται ακόμα και τα πολύ φθαρμένα ρούχα και τα ανακυκλώνει ή τα χαρίζει και σου προσφέρει και έκπτωση 15% σε μια από τις επόμενες αγορές σου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2015)

Ποιο γνωστό κατάστημα και πού τα πας στον Δήμο Αθηναίων;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2015)

Εδώ:


Zazula said:


> *Ίδρυμα Αστέγων Δήμου Αθηναίων *
> Ρούχα (παιδικά/γυναικεία/ανδρικά), σεντόνια, παπλώματα που δεν χρειάζεστε πια. Πειραιώς 35, 210 5239.465, 210 5246.516, 210 5246.516




Σου στέλνω π.μ. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Βρίσκεται και στη λίστα που έβαλε ο Ζαζ παραπάνω:


Βρίσκεται και στη λίστα που είχε βάλει ο Ζαζ ακόμη παλαιότερα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-ρούχα-παπούτσια&p=55927&viewfull=1#post55927 :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω ποιό είναι το γνωστό κατάστημα και γιατι είναι μυστικό, πάντως στο ΗΒ το Marks & Spencer και το Η&Μ το κάνουν αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2015)

Ε, είπα να μην κάνω διαφήμιση αλλά αφού το είπες πρώτη, το H&M είναι :)


----------

